

Ask HN: Rate my startup, The Coupon Doc - keecham

We just launched today - www.thecoupondoc.com<p>If we did our job this should be self-explanatory, but we are a site that helps users find and retrieve discounts for their medications. Any and all feedback is much appreciated, as I'm sure there are many ways to improve the user experience.<p>Thanks in advance HN!
======
fsethi
Seems like a promising idea, although I suspect it can only be U.S. based due
to various medical governing bodies in various countries?

~~~
keecham
Yup, that's correct - the discounts only apply in the US as of now, though
hopefully we can expand internationally at some point.

